# Crock-Pot Chicken Stew



## DaveSoMD (Feb 20, 2013)

I wanted to use up some things from the pantry and freezer and came up with this for dinner today. I served it over stuffing. 

*Crock-Pot Chicken Stew*

2 bone-in chicken breasts

1 can cream of chicken soup

1 can chicken broth

1 bag baby carrots

4 ribs of celery  cut into 1/2" pieces

Black pepper

1 tsp poulry seasoning 

3 Tbsp flour

water. 

Mix the soup, broth, pepper, and seasoning in a crock-pot. 

Add the carrots, celery, then the chicken breasts on top, bone-side up. 

Cover and cook on low for 6 hours then turn up to high for 1 hour. 

Mix the flour and water to create a slurry. Remove the chicken from the crock-pot, mix in the slurry, recover, and cook until the liquid thickens to a gravy. 

Let the chicken cool, remove the meat from the bone, 
chunk the meat, and add back to the thickened sauce. 

Stir, and serve over either stuffing, rice, or mashed potatoes.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 20, 2013)

Yummy!  My kind of recipe!


----------



## jennyema (Feb 20, 2013)

I just have to say that a crockpot ruins chicken breasts.  Theyll be extraordinarily dry and overcooked, but the sauce might mask it. 

Chicken breasts cook very quickly and every second they overcook in a crockpot ( or other method) degrades them  more and more.

Maybe better with thighs which stand up to long cooking much better.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 20, 2013)

They actually we not as dry as some other recipes I have tried. I had some while I was chunking it up to put back in.  HAD to check the seasoning...


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 20, 2013)

I've not had issues with dry chix in the CP.


----------



## mmyap (Feb 20, 2013)

That sounds delicious and I love that you serve it over stuffing.  Yum.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 21, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I've not had issues with dry chix in the CP.



 When I use the boneless/skinless breasts in recipes they do seem to be dry more often than not. This time I used bone-in/skin on breasts because that is what I had in the freezer.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 21, 2013)

Sounds great and we will love it thatnks Dave.
ma/kades


----------



## Zagut (Feb 21, 2013)

This might be tomorrow nights dinner.

Depends how much time I have in the A.M. to put it together before I go to work.

Looks good.

Think I'll add some taters.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 22, 2013)

This sounds lovely, thanks Dave


----------



## Zagut (Feb 23, 2013)

This was tonight's dinner.

Very good.

I added Taters because I wanted a one pot meal and didn't want to make stuffing etc.


The starch in the taters thickened it so I didn't need to add as much flour/water mix.

For an easy meal that doesn't require attention and can be easily prepped it's a winner.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks Zagut - I'm glad you like it.  I'll have to try it with taters next time I make it.


----------

